# Lighting ?



## Sasquatch (May 29, 2011)

Do you guys think this light would be to much for a 40 gal breeder reef tank? Right now all I have is a dual bulb (one 10k t5 and one actinic t5).

36" 234W T5 HO Aquarium Light Hood LCD Timer Coral Reef 6x39 Fluorescent Actinic | eBay


I like this unit because it has a timer to set your lights to come on and off respectively.

Thanks for the input.
Sas


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

I think it is too much. I ran a 4 bulb t-5 over a standard 55 gallon and grew the highest light loving sps on the bottom of that tank. I think a 4 bulb will do well for you....and....it will save you some $$$$!


----------



## Sasquatch (May 29, 2011)

tike said:


> I think it is too much. I ran a 4 bulb t-5 over a standard 55 gallon and grew the highest light loving sps on the bottom of that tank. I think a 4 bulb will do well for you....and....it will save you some $$$$!


I think your right. Did you see a 4 bulb with the timer on it?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd run the 6 lamp. You'll be able to put anything in that tank coral wise that you wanted, including Anemone.
But if you still are second guessing it:
AQUATICLIFE 4X39W 36" T5 FIXTURE with BULBS! & 3 LUNAR LEDS & TIMER Live Coral | eBay


----------



## Sasquatch (May 29, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> I'd run the 6 lamp. You'll be able to put anything in that tank coral wise that you wanted, including Anemone.
> But if you still are second guessing it:
> AQUATICLIFE 4X39W 36" T5 FIXTURE with BULBS! & 3 LUNAR LEDS & TIMER Live Coral | eBay



Yeah I dunno,,,That six lamp I linked to is half the price of that 4 lamp! Ima a cheap SOB. LOL


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

few people if any complain they have too much light in reefs.I'd go big!Especially if it's less expensive.I believe with the timer you can ramp up and down so you don't run all six for full lighting period.Also the leds give you 3 phases of light in a.m and p.m.(led-actinic-daylight /daylight- actinic-led). ENJOY!


----------

